# sony vaio pcv - 1154



## drtypanda (Sep 21, 2008)

thats the model # 

i just got this computer from my friend for free =)

its not booting in safe mode or any other mode p does nothing... =/

do i need a boot disk? 

the power heats up quick and has a funny smell ... idk might be the power supply or the fan .....


----------



## drtypanda (Sep 21, 2008)

no help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check where the smell is coming from,does the power supply fan start when you try and start
check the m/b and the cards for signs of burning discolouration
don't turn the computer on and leave it on if you have a burning smell coming from it
see if you can borrow another power supply to try in it


----------



## drtypanda (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks will try


----------

